# Toe ramp



## Deechavers

i recently bought a used Burton with orange camo mission bindings. When I got home with the board I noticed that the toe ramps were off the binding so I decided to contact the seller. He told me that he himself doesn’t use toe ramps because it gets caught in the snow when curving. I’m new to snowboarding so I don’t know if what he is telling me is true or because he doesn’t possibly have to give me a refund. I just would like to know if it’s damaging to the board if I ride without toe ramps? Also is it possible for the toe ramps to be replaced? I found the bindings online but it looks like they were made in 2007.


----------



## Gladed

Deechavers said:


> i recently bought a used Burton with orange camo mission bindings. When I got home with the board I noticed that the toe ramps were off the binding so I decided to contact the seller. He told me that he himself doesn’t use toe ramps because it gets caught in the snow when curving. I’m new to snowboarding so I don’t know if what he is telling me is true or because he doesn’t possibly have to give me a refund. I just would like to know if it’s damaging to the board if I ride without toe ramps? Also is it possible for the toe ramps to be replaced? I found the bindings online but it looks like they were made in 2007.


Damn, I hate disingenuous people and it sounds like you may have just encountered one. Toe ramps/Gas pedals are crucial to steering toe side. What size binding did you buy?

Edit: Post a picture of the bindings if possible


----------



## Deechavers

Gladed said:


> Damn, I hate disingenuous people and it sounds like you may have just encountered one. Toe ramps/Gas pedals are crucial to steering toe side. What size binding did you buy?
> 
> Edit: Post a picture of the bindings if possible


I bought a large size binding


----------



## Deechavers

Deechavers said:


> I bought a large size binding


----------



## Gladed

Deechavers said:


> I bought a large size binding


What size boot?


----------



## Deechavers

Gladed said:


> What size boot?


11.5/12 depends on the boots


----------



## CocaCola Kicker

FFS


----------



## Gladed

For sure my man. Take off your bindings off and measure the width of your board across the center of your inserts, where your bindings go(in centimeters).

That board looks way too narrow for you. We'll get you sorted 👌


----------



## Deechavers

Gladed said:


> For sure my man. Take off your bindings off and measure the width of your board across the center of your inserts, where your bindings go(in centimeters).
> 
> That board looks way too narrow for you. We'll get you sorted 👌


I will measure the board as soon as I get home. Do you think I should return the board or can the binding ramp be fixed?


----------



## Gladed

Deechavers said:


> I will measure the board as soon as I get home. Do you think I should return the board or can the binding ramp be fixed?


Measure your board. If it's too narrow then you'll need to return it.

As for the toe ramp, a lot of pressure goes onto your toes when pointing up hill so unless you can find a direct replacement for that specific series of bindings I would use caution. Mostly it's the age of the bindings that makes me nervous, as well as the fact that it'll probably be hard to find a replacement for the piece.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

imo/e...toe ramps don't do all that much...back in the day bindings didn't have ramps and currently Sparks don't have toe ramps. A cheap way is to get some eva foam mat, cut a profile of the base and make the binding foot pads and glue up another layer for the toeramp and attach with some adhesive . Also a more efficient leverage point is the ankle strap...and if you want more, use a power strap or a third strap that wraps the cuff of the boot to the highback of the binding. In reality the eva toe ramp and foot bed helps with shock absorption...and has very little to do with gas pedal theory.

and yes the board looks waay too narrow...op post up the relevant measurements.


----------



## Gladed

I was under the impression that the toe ramp helps act as a counter point to the ankle strap for leverage and was important despite your ankle strap bearing the majority of your weight. When it comes to other bindings(sparks) I would assume they suss it out while designing the equipment. Looks like my "crucial" statement was a bit of hyperbole. 



wrathfuldeity said:


> A cheap way is to get some eva foam mat, cut a profile of the base and make the binding foot pads and glue up another layer for the toeramp and attach with some adhesive .


Might want to try what Wrathful says here to cover up the exposed part where the piece would normally go.


----------



## ridethecliche

Deechavers said:


> I will measure the board as soon as I get home. Do you think I should return the board or can the binding ramp be fixed?


If the seller has the ramps to give you then this might be workable, otherwise I'd return it if i could.

Personally, I'd just see if the seller would take it back. That binding is missing a piece regardless of the sellers reasons for taking it off in the first place. That board and binding setup also look old AF so you may be far better off consulting people here before you buy something in the future.


----------



## Surgeon

wrathfuldeity said:


> imo/e...toe ramps don't do all that much...back in the day bindings didn't have ramps and currently Sparks don't have toe ramps.


See, I disagree here. Toe ramps support your boots/feet so the energy transfer is better. I hate it when I can feel my boots flex under the pressure when I do a toe-side turn.
The "they didn't have those back in the days" argument is really not valid in my eyes. Been riding since those "days" (since '89) and believe me, things are way better now on all aspects, bindings performance and comfort included.


----------



## WigMar

I used to have those bindings. I wouldn't invest much effort into resurrecting them. Bindings got much better.


----------

